# Road Warrior Hawk - RIP 10/18/2003



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

> ROAD WARRIOR HAWK PASSES AWAY
> 
> by Georgiann Makropoulos  Updated: 10/19/2003 1:03:22 PM
> 
> ...



More info on http://www.1wrestling.com  (Note-Have your popup blocker running)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

From 1Wrestling.com


> FLORIDA CHANNEL 9 PICKS UP ROAD WARRIOR HAWK STORY
> 
> by Mike Johnson  Updated: 10/20/2003 6:12:50 PM
> 
> ...



News Story: http://www.baynews9.com/site/NewsStory.cfm?storyid=26432


> Well-known professional wrestler and Bay area resident Mike Hegstrand passes awayMonday, October 20th
> 
> Hegstrand visited the Bay News 9 studios in August.
> The world of professional wrestling is mourning death of one of its veteran performers.
> ...



Official WebSite: http://www.roadwarriorsinc.com/HomePage.html


----------



## pknox (Oct 20, 2003)

Jeesh.  46 is way too young to die.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Another young wrestling death? What a shame.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 23, 2003)

he was a nice guy I met him a few times when he came to town and did indepented wrestling shows he was realy nice I have a pic some wear of me hawk and ahmead johnson

it is sad he was going to be in detriot for a show on nov 14 
hawk we miss u


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 27, 2003)

'Hawk' had his problems at one point but was able to turn his life around...gotta respect that. Wrestling is one wild way to make a living, I know from personal experience.

One of the best things about hawk was his interviews:
"There are two types of people in this world.
Weasels...and weasel slappers. And WE are weasel SLAPPERS"!

"If you think your ever gonna beat the road warriors - your nuts.
But we're nuts-er"!

This year the 'Cauliflower Alley Club' will ring the bell 10 times in salute to all who have passed on from the business - and one will be for Mike Hegstrand.

Oh 'what a rush' it was to see them do their thing.
Rest in peace, Road Warrior Hawk.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2003)

:wah:  I Heard This Last night on Raw
& started to Cry(not Realy my thing to do)

My Wife was puzzeld. I told Her Road Warrior Hawk
Died. She still had no clue so i pulled out some 80's 
Wrestling Mags & showed Her a Pic.

The Road Warriors Were Awsome & Hawk
Was a Great entertainer.

I Grew up Watching Them & Still Think They
were one of the Best Tag Teams.

45 is not old The Pro Wrestling World
has lost one of the Greatist.

I hope He's Raising Hell in Heavan
& i send a last salute to Him

Ooooooooooo What a Rush!

May God Bless His Family.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 29, 2003)

Ya that sucks big time.


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

That really is a shame.  I remember Hawk and Animal, and always thought they were pretty cool (I always wondered where I could get a pair of those shoulder pads with the spikes.)  My condolences go out to his family.

Does anyone know if the WWE is planning on doing anything about this?  I haven't heard anything mentioned, but I have missed the last few telecasts.


----------



## ABN (Oct 29, 2003)

According to one of my young PFC's who is working with me today, Hawk was mentioned and given the "In Memoriam" picture, tribute, and sound byte by Jim Ross on Monday's WWE Raw.

andy


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

Good.  Unfortunately I missed it, but I'm glad to see they mentioned it.


----------



## tarabos (Oct 29, 2003)

i was fortunate enough to see the road warriors live some months ago at a smackdown! event in Philly. i don't think the match was televised, and hawk and animal were showing their age quite a bit, but it was still a treat.


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 29, 2003)

No - that was a 'blackout' match. To see how they would do to see if they could fit in to the present WWE hype.
Wish I could have seen it.
20 years in the game is a long time - even for 'The Legends'.
I hope that Joe/Animal can find a niche in the business...and do it for as long as he cares to.


----------

